# Lagest BOMB in CL History!!!



## John Coctostan

The Largest Bomb EVER recordered has just been sent to MAduro.

Better start making room now. SERIOUSLY.



-U may be the "legend Killer" but I am the "PIP Killer"


----------



## John Coctostan

I Hope U got lots of Butter.


Cause U my Friend,

ARE TOAST!


----------



## John Coctostan

I hope your camera has a WIDE ANGLE LENS.


----------



## John Coctostan

Refill your Lighters, and sharpen your cutters.


----------



## John Coctostan

U better make a run to WalMart and build another one of your "Coolidors".


----------



## John Coctostan

When you open your package, Start singing the song by Kansas...


"Dust in The Wind"


----------



## Cigar Jack

I think we get the idea.... PIPS be going down. ROFL


----------



## John Coctostan

Cigar Jack said:


> I think we get the idea.... PIPS be going down. ROFL


No, I don't think you do.

This bomb can only best be desribed in a modified song from the Doors.

This is the end.
Pips, My Friend,
This is the End.
Your new Friend,
The End.

Of my elaborate Bomb, The End.
Of everything that smokes, The End.
no lengend no killer, the end
i'll never look into your eyes again

The legend killer awoke before dawn, he put his boots on
He took a cigar from the ancient humi
And he walked on down the hall
He went into the room where his sister lived, and...then he
Paid a visit to his brother, and then he
He walked on down the hall, and
And he came to a door...and he looked inside
Maduro, yes son, I want to bomb you
Pippy...i want to...analiate you

Cmon pippy, smoke a cigar with us
Cmon pippy, smoke a cigar with us
Cmon pippy, smoke a cigar with us
And meet me at the back of the blue bus
Doin a Serie V
On a blue bus
Doin a Serie V
Cmon, yeah

bomb, bomb, bomb, bomb, bomb, bomb

This is the end
Beautiful friend
This is the end
My only friend, the end

Maduro, your "blue bus" is waiting.


----------



## Puffer

interesting to see the damage of it all..


----------



## Tha Criddler

yawn.


----------



## GatorMike

Theres a new guy tryin to put a hurt on PiPs every week.


----------



## Mtmouse

We've heard it before, but PiPs always seems to dust himself off and come out stronger.


----------



## mrgatorman

LOL...look forward to this anyhow...well done...but well see the stamina of the madman PIPS.


----------



## John Coctostan

Trust me...It's the hardest hit he's ever received.

Best thing is return is IMPOSSIBLE.

He has no idea who or where I am.

in the words of Neslon Muntz:

HA HA


----------



## John Coctostan

Tha Criddler said:


> yawn.


Take a nap then.

You'll need it as the "fireworks" should happen tomorrow.


----------



## dravensghost

well sir i wish you good luck
heres hoping your bomb is succesful


----------



## tobacmon

Tha Criddler said:


> yawn.


this I like---Simple & To the Point!


----------



## tobacmon

John Coctostan said:


> Trust me...It's the hardest hit he's ever received.
> 
> Best thing is return is IMPOSSIBLE.
> 
> He has no idea who or where I am.
> 
> in the words of Neslon Muntz:
> 
> HA HA


Beleive me when I say this -- He Will Find YOU!:eeek:


----------



## Itsme-Speedy-G

I want to see the pictures!!!


----------



## Maduro PiPs

Here we go....we have seen it all before...as some of you already mentioned...there are new fly-by-nights trying to step up to the GREAT ONE each and every week....only to be BATTED DOWN. Each one falls harder than the last one.

So Mr. Cock....tostan...  I see you have done your research and loaded up all your weapons. Good for you....cause I am sure you have seen what I have done in the past and what others have tried to take me down. Its quite a tough task....I have YET to even display what I am capable of towards ANY member here...and that is including the royal smack towards LoK. I dont think you want to test the Great One....but it sounds like it too late and your shipped already sailed.

I look forward to this so-called "real" competition. I may just now have to show the CL community what the LK can really do......so I hope you really blast me....I mean really blast me good....so I can chuckle and then demolish you! Then you will Know Your Role when you cross the LK!


----------



## zion698

Some people just have to learn the hard way.:lol:


----------



## patefengreen

Yikes! Looks like Frieda's boss may have to pay Dr. Rosenpenis (you know, Dr. Rosenrosen) a visit to have PiPs boot removed from his posterior. I wonder if he has any elephant books?


----------



## Webmeister

Take a number and stand in line. Always someone wanting to take out the LK. Many have tried - none have succeeded. The kid's got moxy though!


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

Can't wait to see the damage.


----------



## degarbie

It'll be interesting to see if Irwin manages to even make PiPs flinch - closest thing I've seen was LoK's massive bomb!


----------



## Lok17

CMON PiPs!!!!!! Our hero can not, WILL NOT fall!!! Plus I got 40 bucks riding on you!!!!


----------



## tx_tuff

"Lagest BOMB in CL History!!!"
i'll believe it when I see it!


----------



## Maduro PiPs

Oh and let it be known brother...in front of the CL community....if you are calling me out and want to "take down" the LK...then best PM your addy cause I'm not gonna just take a hit from you and then you hide....no no my friend...you waged war....so you will suffer the consequences!


----------



## bobaganoosh

I'll give 2:1 odds that this doesn't go as well as John C. is hoping... any takers?


----------



## John Coctostan

Maduro PiPs said:


> Oh and let it be known brother...in front of the CL community....if you are calling me out and want to "take down" the LK...then best PM your addy cause I'm not gonna just take a hit from you and then you hide....no no my friend...you waged war....so you will suffer the consequences!


I didn't wage a war...Just a Pearl Harbor attack....You want to return fire? u better find me.

Besides, we all know how "untrustworthy" you are when being called out...ha ha j/k...

btw...the package should arrive by 10:30 am TOMORROW...u might wanna be home for this one. ITS BIGGER THAN U THINK.


----------



## forgop-cl

Maduro PiPs said:


> Oh and let it be known brother...in front of the CL community....if you are calling me out and want to "take down" the LK...then best PM your addy cause I'm not gonna just take a hit from you and then you hide....no no my friend...you waged war....so you will suffer the consequences!


All I seem to hear is the Peanuts teacher yapping away again.


----------



## John Coctostan

Mario's wife when she sees the "package"


----------



## John Coctostan

Mario's House Tomorrow...


----------



## Deuce Da Masta

this is interesting. Lets hope its not a box of white owls.


----------



## John Coctostan

Mario's face after he opens "the package"


----------



## baboruger

Why do I have the feeling that this is a dud or joke with all of the Fletch stuff with the user name and profile...


----------



## Deuce Da Masta

so it is a box of white owls. Perhaps grape or strawberry


----------



## John Coctostan




----------



## Deuce Da Masta

With all this hype, you gotta be BSing.


----------



## John Coctostan

deuce said:


> With all this hype, you gotta be BSing.


NO B/Sing

Just having fun...and the Bomb WILL live up to this hype.


----------



## John Coctostan

deuce said:


> so it is a box of white owls. Perhaps grape or strawberry


Trust me...I thought about sending a Banana White Owl "Pre-Bomb"

But didn't.


----------



## Deuce Da Masta

MMMM banana. 

Hope it does live up the the hype, id love to see something of this magnitude.


----------



## forgop-cl

John Coctostan said:


> Mario's wife when she sees the "package"


She's not used to seeing big "packages". :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:

Sorry Mario-I couldn't resist.


----------



## GatorMike

Half of this guys posts are in this thread alone. I smell pineapple blunts...


----------



## forgop-cl

No trader rating, no awards...just talk.


----------



## Lok17

forgop said:


> She's not used to seeing big "packages". :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> 
> Sorry Mario-I couldn't resist.


OHHHHH!!!!!!!LOL LOL LOL!!!!!!!!!!OHHHHHHHH SNAP!!!! an instant classic Duanne!!!


----------



## Avs Fan

:baffled: This could be interesting or maybe not


----------



## MrMaduro-cl

Sounds like it's about to get messy!!!!


----------



## John Coctostan

I wouldnt be building this up for a DUD.


----------



## cdowden3691




----------



## cdowden3691

I guess we are going to have to post a disclaimer...

*LEAVE BOMBING ACTIVIES TO THE PROFESSIONALS. DO NOT TRY THIS AT HOME....*


----------



## brianhewitt

forgop said:


> She's not used to seeing big "packages". :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> 
> Sorry Mario-I couldn't resist.


:roflmao: Daaaahhhmmm!

I really hope this lives up to the hype... It'd be fun to see the pictures of a proper cigar carpet bombing.


----------



## John Coctostan

cdowden3691 said:


> I guess we are going to have to post a disclaimer...
> 
> *LEAVE BOMBING ACTIVIES TO THE PROFESSIONALS. DO NOT TRY THIS AT HOME....*


LOL

I would wait until you see the bomb, so that you don't get egg on your face.

I am a professional...in more ways than one.


----------



## Fishhound

This is very amusing, at least.


----------



## John Coctostan

Fishhound said:


> This is very amusing, at least.


what, so i'm a clown?

i amuse you?


----------



## Dun killin time

"yeah, your a funny guy"


----------



## Dun killin time

"ya know, the way you tell the story"


----------



## Scoop

Can't wait, I hope it lives up to all of the hype! 
And there's been ALOT of hype.


----------



## Maduro PiPs

very funny Duane...that was good! 

now back to business with Mr. Cock....I hope to God you blast me with all this hype going on....the board knows what I am capable of....so this better be good and not just fluff....

And yes....I will find you....cause it certainly wont be fun to take a hit and then not fire back. Cause if thats the case.....I would accept the hit...but my status as the Great One will not be touched. Be a man and face the LK....thats the only way to gain the respect of masses here....lets go....

go One on One with the Great One....see if you can hang...


----------



## bigpoppapuff-cl

not being humble,i'd be surprised if any bomb can beat what i've sent out or what shelby07 sent to me...just sayin'...


----------



## Maduro PiPs

bigpoppapuff said:


> not being humble,i'd be surprised if any bomb can beat what i've sent out or what shelby07 sent to me...just sayin'...


and what would that be? I guess I missed that one...


----------



## Deuce Da Masta

I notice theres a lot of BS'n going on on this forum.


----------



## bobaganoosh

Maduro PiPs said:


> and what would that be? I guess I missed that one...


I was thinkin the same thing... but shelby says he doesn't like recognition on his bombs. so maybe that's why we haven't seen it.


----------



## Puffer

If he is claiming it to be the biggest.. not always the best.. I wonder if its a 10ft long blow up cigar?? I am interested to see how this will turn out..


----------



## mhlatke

Talk is cheap - we will have to see the devastation before passing judgement.
Can it live up to the hype??? Time will tell.


----------



## Lok17

We'll find out tomarrow, I for one will be very anxious to get home and hopefully mario will have it posted by then


----------



## John Coctostan

Let my bomb be a lesson to all.

I wrote the book on Legend Killing.

There's only one way to take down a legend.....and it's not with Bullets...

CL has NEVER seen a bomb of this MAGNATUDE...

The bomb is even BIGGER/BETTER than the hype.


----------



## baboruger

How much was the postage on this giant bomb?


----------



## John Coctostan

over $70....

But it was overnight, morning delivery....don't want these smokes to catch cold.


----------



## kass

Damn, can't wait to see this!


----------



## wacbzz

John Coctostan said:


> the Bomb WILL live up to this hype.


You have tooted your own horn sooooo much that *nothing* short of *multiple* boxes of habana's will do your own hyping justice...

And btw, if post #8 is any indicator of what your "biggest bomb on CL" includes....



John Coctostan said:


> Cmon pippy, smoke a cigar with us
> Cmon pippy, smoke a cigar with us
> And meet me at the back of the blue bus
> Doin a *Serie V*
> On a blue bus
> Doin a *Serie V*
> Cmon, yeah


..._your bomb will definitely not live up to the hype you are giving it here._ Nice cigars, sure, but not the habana's than LK generously gives out on almost a daily basis.

Remember, you've made your bed - now you will have to lie in it...


----------



## baboruger

Is this the ghost in costume?


----------



## forgop-cl

wacbzz said:


> You have tooted your own horn sooooo much that *nothing* short of *multiple* boxes of habana's will do your own hyping justice...
> 
> And btw, if post #8 is any indicator of what your "biggest bomb on CL" includes....
> 
> ..._your bomb will definitely not live up to the hype you are giving it here._ Nice cigars, sure, but not the habana's than LK generously gives out on almost a daily basis.
> 
> Remember, you've made your bed - now you will have to lie in it...


It's just a guess, but I'd say if this joker is going to talk this much smack, there's more to it than just Serie V's.


----------



## Maduro PiPs

The CL community knows what the LK "can" do and what I "have" done....thats what separates the GREAT ONE....I just dont talk. Mr. Cock is gonna be in a world of hurt if I merely get a splinter opening his package....other than that...its gonna take a small B&M to hurt the LK!


----------



## John Coctostan

"its gonna take a small B&M to hurt the LK!"

So I should have sent u a laxitive??


----------



## wacbzz

forgop said:


> It's just a guess, but I'd say if this joker is going to talk this much smack, there's more to it than just Serie V's.


For his sake - to spare himself constant reminder of his attempt and probable failure because of constant reminders from board members - let's hope so. 10 boxes of Series V's is not going to do the trick in my book for all the hype he's building...


----------



## John Coctostan

wacbzz said:


> For his sake - to spare himself constant reminder of his attempt and probable failure because of constant reminders from board members - let's hope so. 10 boxes of Series V's is not going to do the trick in my book for all the hype he's building...


I'm just having a little fun with PIPS...

Why u gotta be drinkin the Haterade?


----------



## Maduro PiPs

Haterade! HAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Ceedee

As long as all this Smacktalk® is in good fun and Seasonal Cheer©, then let's all remember that sending out cigars to others on the board as GIFTS brings with it a certain nicety that in and of itself is a good thing.

That is, remember the reason this is the "Bombing Season™" 

CD


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

John Coctostan said:


> over $70....
> 
> But it was overnight, morning delivery....don't want these smokes to catch cold.


$70 for postage??
Are you serious?
:arghhhh:


----------



## tobacmon

Ceedee said:


> As long as all this Smacktalk® is in good fun and Seasonal Cheer©, then let's all remember that sending out cigars to others on the board as GIFTS brings with it a certain nicety that in and of itself is a good thing.
> 
> That is, remember the reason this is the "Bombing Season™"
> 
> CD


Nicely put Chris---You are getting a BuMP from me my BOTL!:whoohoo:


----------



## stlcards

Sounds interesting, but I guarantee it won't be as big as the blasts that I got a few days ago lol.


----------



## John Coctostan

stlcards said:


> Sounds interesting, but I guarantee it won't be as big as the blasts that I got a few days ago lol.


U sure about that Anthony Smith?

Well....I don't really think I can top that....(just checked the ol profile...u win)


----------



## Maduro PiPs

10am...so far...all fluff! lol


----------



## John Coctostan

Those Half-Smoked Portifino's should be ther ANY minute cowboy.


----------



## bobaganoosh

12 min. till detonation time...

kinda like waiting for "high noon"...


----------



## Scoop

Tick.....Tick.....Tick......Tick


----------



## happy1

Tick.tick.tick Will the hype match all the smack??


----------



## Daniel D

Lol this is fun..


----------



## bobaganoosh

it is now 10:30... how anti-climatic... I'm gonna get back to my shooters of nyquil. that seems like more fun.


----------



## Daniel D

Maybe it really blew pips to pieces =o


----------



## Daniel D

The does live up to it's name, the "Lagest".


----------



## John Coctostan

I was using a Boston accent.


----------



## Ceedee

John Coctostan said:


> I was using a Boston accent.


Now that's funny! 

CD

P.S. Go Celts!


----------



## Scoop

Well...................:wazzapp:


----------



## xavier_chino

all this hype has me interested.


----------



## wacbzz

John Coctostan said:


> Why u gotta be drinkin the Haterade?


Ok Fred...

No hate here. Just a lot of attention calling to yourself.

I do wish you luck though...we should know in a few!


----------



## John Coctostan

Tracking Number: 1Z 168 1E0 01 6335 880 0 

Type: Package 
Status: Delivered 
Delivered On: 12/12/2007 
10:08 A.M. 
Delivered To: WHITE PLAINS, NY, US 
Service: NEXT DAY AIR 


Give him some time....He is probably very dazed right now.


----------



## John Coctostan

wacbzz said:


> Ok Fred...
> 
> No hate here. Just a lot of attention calling to yourself.


AND????

Look, that's how I roll.

Again, just having some fun with Pips.


----------



## wacbzz

John Coctostan said:


> Again, just having some fun with Pips.


Fun is always good.

No offense intended, I'm just more of the anonymous type that lets the proof speak for itself. Others here are different. No harm in that. Enjoy your coming retribution.:lol:


----------



## Incognito-cl

John Coctostan said:


> Tracking Number: 1Z 168 1E0 01 6335 880 0
> 
> Type: Package
> Status: Delivered
> Delivered On: 12/12/2007
> 10:08 A.M.
> Delivered To: WHITE PLAINS, NY, US
> Service: NEXT DAY AIR
> 
> Give him some time....He is probably very dazed right now.


wow i cant wait!


----------



## John Coctostan

wacbzz said:


> Fun is always good.
> 
> No offense intended, I'm just more of the anonymous type that lets the proof speak for itself. Others here are different. No harm in that. Enjoy your coming retribution.:lol:


It's all good....I'm more of the lets have some fun and get the board a little excited about bombing a BOTL who has been shredding the CL community.

This is payback from me..for all that MArio has left in his wake.

(one for my homies, so to speak)


----------



## wacbzz

John Coctostan said:


> for all that MArio has left in his wake.
> 
> (one for my homies, so to speak)


Well, I am defiantly on that list of being left in his wake...:mumbles: :lol:


----------



## Deuce Da Masta

This has been very interesting. I cant wait to see what this package has in store for the great legend killer.


----------



## John Coctostan

The suspense is even killing me...

...and I sent it!!


----------



## bobaganoosh

I'm waiting to find out the true identity of John Coctostan... I think this someone who has been around for quite awhile...

How else would you have gotten Mario's home address?? Hmmmm.

I'll throw out a 20 stick prize to anyone who publicly out Mr. Coctostan.
(and it must be verified.)


----------



## baboruger

Are you sure he is working with the twins? I think his address is his work


----------



## baboruger

it's tooo early in the morning for all of this...I should get back to work.


----------



## Scoop

Is the LK even there to receive this BOMB of all BOMBS?


----------



## John Coctostan

Is nice to be up there with those fine BOTL's.....Thanks for the compliment...

But I'm Chevy Chase...And YouR NOT.


----------



## baboruger

John Coctostan said:


> Is nice to be up there with those fine BOTL's.....Thanks for the compliment...
> 
> But I'm Chevy Chase...And YouR NOT.


Chevy Chase, there is a golf course named that by my house. Can I play for free?


----------



## John Coctostan

John Coctostan said:


>


Maduro Pips Last Online At: 1 Hour Ago - 10:07 AM

Package Arrived at 10:08

He didn't make it.


----------



## Deuce Da Masta

LOL thats pretty funny.


----------



## Webmeister

baboruger said:


> I think I know who it is, and it is the same person as the Ghost...I'm not sure I want to publicly say it though...


I believe you are correct sir...


----------



## baboruger

This better be worth the wait! I hope his little ones were not hurt


----------



## John Coctostan

All u detectives think your SOOOO Smart!!


HA HA HA


----------



## Scoop

Squid is that you!

:lol:


----------



## sysrock

Not unless Squid shipped the package to someone before it was shipped to PIPs, it started in PA


----------



## forgop-cl

Squid's out 100+ sticks and doesn't have any more to send.


----------



## The Ghost

I don't think he's the ghost.


----------



## AbeScromsbie-cl

it must be mr. squid...


----------



## Daniel D

Grrr!


----------



## Mtmouse

John Coctostan said:


> Maduro Pips Last Online At: 1 Hour Ago - 10:07 AM
> 
> Package Arrived at 10:08
> 
> He didn't make it.


Maybe he's helping them unload the trailer.:lol:


----------



## Maduro PiPs

Package arrived boys....I will be opening it in a few mins...I actually had to step out.

And no its not the Squid....the last thing Grandpa wants to do is send me MORE cigars after crying about a return hit!! HAHAHAHAHAH

I have some ideas as to who this person is.....


----------



## PremiumsOnly

A Pitt man... maybe Vince??


----------



## Scoop

You had to step out!!!!

Were you scared?


----------



## Maduro PiPs

John Coctostan said:


> It's all good....I'm more of the lets have some fun and get the board a little excited about bombing a BOTL who has been shredding the CL community.
> 
> This is payback from me..for all that MArio has left in his wake.
> 
> (one for my homies, so to speak)


This was a nice statement from you John. Thanks bud...


----------



## The Ghost

sounds like an "inside" job


----------



## Maduro PiPs

Hey Ghosty.....nice to see you back....been hiding from the GREAT LK???? You're lucky I could attend the BIG SMOKE in NYC....had something for ya ass!


----------



## Maduro PiPs

Holy Shitttttttttttttt!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Details Coming Soon...............................................................

The Pain Is Too Much Right Now.............................................


----------



## bobaganoosh

OMG. Is the world going to end? Will Mario finally be humbled? The preliminary report indicates the John Coc (or whatever your name is...) came through big time. From what I hear, you have unlimited fire power... very cool.


----------



## Puffer

Is Pips bent over?? Wow!! must have really hurt em. I would love to see pictures..


----------



## Mtmouse

Maduro PiPs said:


> Holy Shitttttttttttttt!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Details Coming Soon...............................................................
> 
> The Pain Is Too Much Right Now.............................................


Come on, suck it up. Don't let us down LK.

Get up Champ, get up. Come on Champ, get up. We got to go home now Champ. Come on get up.:sorry:


----------



## CHRIS7891011

Holy heck I can't wait to hear what the damage is!


----------



## sysrock

Man, I really am hungry and want to go to lunch, but I am stuck here, waiting to see what happened...I feel like a girl watching a soap opera on TV with the dramatic suspense and all...


----------



## Puffer

Is Lok going to lose $40??


----------



## Webmeister

This is like the "cliff-hanger" season finale where you have to wait a while to see what happens to your favorite protagonist. Interesting the Ghost put in an appearance when he did. I'm just sayin...


----------



## patefengreen

Will our hero survive? Is this the end?


----------



## patefengreen

This is the new "devil site!" I hope I still have a job tomorrow!


----------



## bobaganoosh

Webmeister said:


> This is like the "cliff-hanger" season finale where you have to wait a while to see what happens to your favorite protagonist. Interesting the Ghost put in an appearance when he did. I'm just sayin...


yes, I agree. That was a critical and interesting plot twist.


----------



## Maduro PiPs

Let the LK speak a moment......

Your "hero" has been completely humbled.....and partly because this was an inside job. The LK wont let you down.....I will not TAP OUT!! But this is the HARDEST the LK has been EVER HIT.....

But I must say I am at a lost for words right now...and that is uncommon for the LK. I am a bit amazed at the moment.....


----------



## PremiumsOnly

I wonder if his own arsenal was used against him! Now that would be a zing...


----------



## xavier_chino

Holy shiite, Mario says he was humbled... wow. can't wait to see the pics


----------



## Ceedee

"Holy hand grenades Batman!"

... TO BE CONTINUED.

I hate cliffhangers... 

CD


----------



## Mtmouse

*"This thread is useless without pictures"*


----------



## Deuce Da Masta

Could this be true?!?! The great legend killer has been humbled by another BOTL????? 

WOW, cant wait to find out what this package holds.


----------



## Maduro PiPs

Mtmouse said:


> *"This thread is useless without pictures"*


coming Tim...I promise....


----------



## Mtmouse

Maduro PiPs said:


> coming Tim...I promise....


I give you some time to recover first.

ok enough time.:lol:


----------



## bobaganoosh

Maduro PiPs said:


> Let the LK speak a moment......
> 
> Your "hero" has been completely humbled.....and partly because this was an inside job. The LK wont let you down.....I will not TAP OUT!! But this is the HARDEST the LK has been EVER HIT.....
> 
> But I must say I am at a lost for words right now...and that is uncommon for the LK. I am a bit amazed at the moment.....


Oh lord. He's still reffering to himself in the "3rd person"... quick bomb him again.


----------



## happy1

Maybe MArio got bored and bombed himself ok you'll live,suck it up and .......................... ...GIVE US PICS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11111


----------



## Scoop

Ouch!!!!!


----------



## nciovino

Took me a while to read each page. Now wheres the pics?!?


----------



## patefengreen

Wow! Maybe LK's camera couldn't handle the blast either? Say it ain't so?


----------



## Deuce Da Masta

Makin me think this might be as massive as he was stating it was. Perhaps the LK is dead!?!


----------



## sysrock

I coulda been to lunch and back by now. I can't wait any longer. LK, even a list would be nice, the suspense is driving us nuts...hopefully pics will be up by the time I get back.


----------



## brianhewitt

Wow, this must really have been something... I wonder how many civilians were taken out as collateral damage....


----------



## Cigar Jack

*Pictures or it didn't happen!*


----------



## GatorMike

Inside job?? Who was it??


----------



## baboruger

I think that must be some sort of inside joke...


----------



## Maduro PiPs

Ok..just finished taking the pics.....coming in a NEW THREAD....and I am impressed...this thread has over 1500 views!! LOL


----------



## Cigar Jack

*PICS PICS PICS PICS!!!*:elvis:


----------



## brianhewitt

Better get those pictures up quick, you wouldn't like Cigar Jack when he's angry... :lol:


----------



## Cigar Jack

Hey, I'm damn near in need of another humidor and forbidden by my wife to buy another one so I need to empty one out. A return strike might be a possibility.


----------



## GatorMike

PiPs you're killin us over here.....do we need to call paramedics?


----------



## terrasco-cl

This thread has to have set some kind of Cigar Live record!


----------



## dravensghost

hooray for extra long intense thread
but
i need closure for this anecdote


----------



## bobaganoosh

Cigar Jack said:


> *PICS PICS PICS PICS!!!*:elvis:


here's a photo of Mario's expression when he opened the box up...


----------



## Webmeister

I think we have the makings of a new soap opera: Days of Our Cigar Lives...


----------



## terrasco-cl

How many of us are just hovering waiting for these pics?


----------



## bobaganoosh

terrasco said:


> How many of us are just hovering waiting for these pics?


I bet this sets a record for most active users during the middle of the week.


----------



## PremiumsOnly

terrasco said:


> How many of us are just hovering waiting for these pics?


I've got the iSpy running pulling up live posts... Though he did say it would be in a new thread. He posted a Criddler bombing - I still don't know if that is the largest one in CL history though haha


----------



## Incognito-cl

did i miss the new thread?


----------



## Ceedee

The suspense is palpable... sheesh... 

CD


----------



## John Coctostan

This Thread seriously has to break some sort of record...I started it yesterday afternoon!!!

Geeesh, you all are gunna kill me when these pics do ever get up....


----------



## canney

I think what we have here is a massive bomb sponsored by multiple people and Mario is giving thanks one by one. That is just a guess though.


----------



## canney

Or maybe not


----------



## John Coctostan

canney said:


> I think what we have here is a massive bomb sponsored by multiple people and Mario is giving thanks one by one. That is just a guess though.


Yeah, that's a good guess....but purely coincedence that he had multiple bombs....


----------



## PremiumsOnly

Thread with devastation at http://www.cigarlive.com/forum/showthread.php?t=10290


----------

